# Out of Hay



## breezy2u (Feb 12, 2020)

Not sure how concerned I need to be about this. I have run out of hay and the feed store is also out. In addition, I'm leaving town tomorrow for a long weekend. I've bought some alfalfa pellets to try to supplement the grain they get in the evenings and they have access to pasture 24/7. How concerned should I be? Is it ok if they go without hay for a week?


----------



## sfgwife (Feb 14, 2020)

breezy2u said:


> Not sure how concerned I need to be about this. I have run out of hay and the feed store is also out. In addition, I'm leaving town tomorrow for a long weekend. I've bought some alfalfa pellets to try to supplement the grain they get in the evenings and they have access to pasture 24/7. How concerned should I be? Is it ok if they go without hay for a week?




No it is not ok for them to not have hay for a week. They. Eed that roughage for their rumen to work properly. Go to another store.


----------



## D and L Meadows (Feb 14, 2020)

Tractor supply should have 50 lbs compressed hay. They shouldn't be without hay.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 19, 2020)

Can you call a farmer neighbor that could sell you a few bales, just to get you through the week?  We have lots of farmer friends here, and, we all seem to look out for each other, since it seems to be a declining breed?  Call someone up, see if they can help.  Maybe replay them with banan bread!


----------



## breezy2u (Feb 20, 2020)

Thank you all. I was able to get them some compressed bales to tide me over.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Mar 11, 2020)

breezy2u said:


> Not sure how concerned I need to be about this. I have run out of hay and the feed store is also out. In addition, I'm leaving town tomorrow for a long weekend. I've bought some alfalfa pellets to try to supplement the grain they get in the evenings and they have access to pasture 24/7. How concerned should I be? Is it ok if they go without hay for a week?


What should I feed them if they really don't like hay? Crazy right? yeah!! they really don't.


----------

